# Dads Whizzer



## Brandon plymell (Mar 21, 2021)

My dad built this in late 70’s. Ive found lots if awards he cleaned up with a multiple shows. Really wish I could find it or new who owns it now.


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2021)

Nice


----------



## whizzer1 (Mar 22, 2021)

I will keep my eye out for it.
John Koehnke


----------



## Brandon plymell (Mar 22, 2021)

whizzer1 said:


> I will keep my eye out for it.
> John Koehnke



Thanks John I figured some of the parts on that bike were probably from you. I was thinking you remembered the bike from early whiz-in days.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2021)

@39zep


----------

